# awning repair - possible?



## KampingKris (Aug 26, 2003)

Is there a way to put something (other than duck tape) over a row of small holes in the awning? Husband and daughter sideswipped the warehouse wall while putting the trailer away and managed to put a small row of holes in the awning. Nothing major, but you can see daylight through them...
I was thinking of old fashion "iron on" patches.. But maybe there's something out there that's better?


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

*"iron on" patches..*







If your awning is made of the same material as mine that isn't a very good idea, it will melt the material as it is a mixture of plastic and fabric. I would check with the local RV repair center and see what they use for that type of repair. I would think more like some sort of glue on patch kit.


----------



## Warren504 (Dec 7, 2003)

You might check with a boat yard or sailmaker. I use to race sailboats and carried a roll of sail tape that was an adhesive sail cloth tape that worked really well.


----------



## Daddysam (Mar 22, 2004)

It's nice to hear I'm not the only one who has scraped something - in my case a stop sign that was leaning out into the road at a corner. Anyway, in my hobby of RC airplanes we use some stuff called "Zap-a-Dap-a-Goo", which is a lot like "Shoo Goo". I spread this sticky clear stuff on one side of the scrape with a credit card, let it dry, and then did the other side. It dries quickly and remains flexible. It did not attack the material. The only thing I would do differently is to clean the awning in that area better, because the now the dirt that was there is there forever. You can get the stuff at most hobby shops or order it from www.franktiano.com. Hope this helps. We keep a tube in the trailer for all sorts of little repairs (haven't needed it other than this though).


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Kris...
Try this:

Awning Repair


----------



## Travelers Rest (Feb 27, 2004)

You might go for the cheap (but not so pretty fix) and use either a water bed patch kit or a bike tube patch kit. Both have patches made to bond with plastic/rubber/vinyl.

WalMart should be able to fix you up with both options for under 6 or 8 bucks.

Steve


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

I have a role of white duct tape, it works wonders for things like that since it adheres well and blends in too. RV dealerships sell some patch kits but the boat yard would probably be the place I'd start out at.


----------

